# Recent (ish) TV Programme about "battle" between mother and unborn baby



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

I know this is a bit of a vague request but a few months ago I'm sure there was a programme on terrestrial tv about unborn babies and their "battle" with their mother's body for nutrients etc so they can develop - did anyone see it or know what it is called?  I did want to watch it at the time but didn't feel I could as I had just had another BFN but now I feel positive and strong enough to watch it, does anyone remember it?  

Many thanks, 

SarahP


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi hun

It was called Growing babies.... i found the link on BBC but its not available to watch agan..but you might find it on youtube or similar?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00fvh1j

Bekie

/links


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Brill!  Thanks Bekie that's really helpful, I'll see if I can find it elsewhere on the web.  Thanks again and congratulations on your pregnancy, love the bump pic! 

SarahP xx


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

hi hun

we taped it onto our harddrive..if we can work out how to transfer it to dvd i could send you a copy of it if you want me too..might be a task to work out how to do it but im sure it can be done    

pm me your address if you want and ill see what we can do tomorrow..

lotsa love
nicky


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Nicky, thank you very much that would be great!  It's very kind of you to offer... I have looked all over the net for it but can't find it anywhere.  I will PM you later, have got to go out now but just popped on quickly to see what was happening on the boards, and by the way CONGRATULATIONS on your twins!  You lucky lady!  Hope your 20 week scan comes along soon for you (I am going nuts just waiting for my 35 day one next week!       )  Thanks again and take care of you three   xx


----------

